# Gess its size...



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Rescued this big boy from the lfs.It was placed in the pond until he got into a big fight with a smaller but reckless male jaguar who turn the tables in a scary fight,then was moved to other tank.Gess the size.


----------



## spawnie9600 (Nov 15, 2004)

8-10 inches


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

12"


----------



## Andy1234 (Apr 23, 2004)

1-15 inches


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

10"

if i win do i get it


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

13-14"?


----------



## Dovii Kid (Mar 25, 2004)

I dont know I guess 10", but what is it???

Im guessing tilapia mozambicuz(spelling is way off)


----------



## Serygo (May 17, 2004)

umm 1"-24", do I win?


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

My educated guess is, just over 15 feet.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

9 inches


----------



## Cichlidae (Aug 14, 2004)

16"


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

looks around 10 to 12 inches, but more importantly i like hearin about the rescue


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

Good man rescueing that fish


----------



## slckr69 (Feb 21, 2004)

2.5 inches. ?? lol everyone is guessing big maybe its a trick .


----------



## DiXoN (Jan 31, 2003)

9 1/2'' exactly
give or take a few inches
dixon


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

I'm not really sure about what he is...my gess is a red tilapia a color form from the tilapia mozam.It is about 15'' TL ( need a ruler for confirmation).From the top it looks like a koi.







He was in a small tank hapily he's better now.


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

DiXoN said:


> 9 1/2'' exactly
> give or take a few inches
> dixon


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

About 12", although i'm guessing all the men will add a few inches to it...hehe


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

WolfFish said:


> About 12", although i'm guessing all the men will add a few inches to it...hehe


 That's a good one but no i have a photo with his real size,let me host it first.


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

Here it is:


----------



## acestro (Jul 7, 2003)

5 millimeters...wait, oh guessing's over


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

ur measuring tapes missing a 1 and a 2 :rasp:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

its only 11"- 12" SL


----------



## elduro (Apr 9, 2004)

AdioPunk said:


> ur measuring tapes missing a 1 and a 2 :rasp:


 Opps my bad... but no, the tape was holding the measurment tape is about 14''-15'' TL.I don't win nothing but is really big even though is a small specimen of his species who can get more than twice that big.


----------

